

Facebook acquires team behind YC alum Caffeinated Mind - tilt
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/29/facebook-caffeinated-mind/

======
famousactress
Acquired? Acqhired? Term doesn't mean much lately. I guess we needed a sexier
way to say "I got a job"... Or are situations like this really more like an
acquisition? Did any investors recoup their investment?

~~~
ChuckMcM
The vernacular is 'acquihired'. Haven't made Crunchbase so probably hanging
between the Angel and the Seed round.

I find these interesting exits from the perspective of the employment strategy
game. Lets say you want to get a job at one of the 'big names', you now have
an option of going to YC or an equivalent, doing the incubation thing, working
your buttocks off to deliver a product, and then you have someone (your angel
investor) in your court trying to get you acquired by one of them.

Not trying to imply that these guys did this, its just an interesting way to
get hired. Sort of like the 'please-hire-me' web site but more work.

I expect a number of these since there are a lot of folks between Seed and A,
with questionable velocity to reach orbit.

As a hiring organization I wonder how these folks play out longer term, having
tasted the startup life are these folks easier or harder to retain? Do they
work more or less than folks who came through the 'regular' route? What is
there impact on the existing teams. Etc.

~~~
abossy
Preparing well for your interview and applying directly is much more
efficient. I'm sure most entrepreneurs want to salvage they're failing
startups and are eager to quit for the next venture as soon as the opportunity
presents itself.

~~~
famousactress
Efficient? Sure.. but I've been assuming that to make the founders feel like
they've earned the term 'Acquired' that these things come with at least some
sort of cash/signing-bonus that gives the whole thing an air of legitimacy.
Also, I wouldn't be quick to suggest the startups are failing in these
situations. It seems like plenty of them are barely getting started.

------
leeskye
Props to John and Zach. These are two really smart guys any company would be
proud to have.

~~~
pork
I don't mean to be a hater, but does _every_ acquisition story have to have a
comment like this? If you want to congratulate them, use email or a phone
call! If you want to show that you know them personally, please realize that
bit of information doesn't contribute to the discussion. A semi-anonymous
comment on HN will not make them feel particularly special or appreciated, and
is not required by etiquette either.

Sorry, I just had to speak up in my personal bit effort to try and keep this a
meaningful place.

~~~
pg
Actually lightweight but pleasant comments seem to be harmless. It's
lightweight but mean or stupid comments that are the problem. As in the
physical world.

------
seminal
Expresso is a nice idea. Somebody should fill this vacuum, definitely.

------
aremie
Sendoid is/was a great service! Too bad, it's shutting down.

